

Short (5 mins) bit of market research for our startup please - nikhils
http://mixcloud.wufoo.com/forms/mixcloud-listener-market-survey/ 

======
andhapp
not short....

~~~
nikhils
apologies. the rest of the feedback we've got (and doing it ourselves)
suggested it takes around 5 mins. I appreciate your time.

